# Fta Reciever Support !



## FTA MAN (Jun 22, 2004)

Pm Me If You Need Help Or Products.
Thanx


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just a reminder. We do not condone the sale of hacked receivers on this forum.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Better yet, feel free to jump into the discussions and help answer questions so that everyone can benefit. Then as we read your well-reasoned, informed responses, we'll be so impressed by your expertise that we'll naturally want to buy from you when the time comes.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

carload
Did you ever get your FTA system yet?


----------



## FTA MAN (Jun 22, 2004)

What Are You Waiting For Dish Net. Has Way More Channels Than Dave Did !


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

FTA MAN said:


> What Are You Waiting For Dish Net. Has Way More Channels Than Dave Did !


Um, I don't think you saw Mr Blount's post.
We do not condone information or sales of illegal receivers. I personally do not condone it myself.
But by the info you posted, you like to talk about it freely.

So unless you are going to talk about FTA legally, I suggest you go somewhere else


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, FTA is FOX Sports Nets on a good week and no FOX Sports Nets on a bad week.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

So Who's Dave? And If All Caps Is Shouting, And Normal Typing Is, Well, Normal, Then What Is It When You Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

carload said:


> So Who's Dave?


Dave is Hack talk for DirectTv



> And If All Caps Is Shouting, And Normal Typing Is, Well, Normal, Then What Is It When You Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word?


stupidity


----------



## FTA MAN (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry wasn't shouting , bud.


----------

